# Recent Balcony Repair



## AZ_Eric (Dec 3, 2014)

I had a portion of my balcony repaired by my HOA and I'm responsible for getting is sealed.  The contractor wanted $600 for seal this small portion or $1200 to reseal the entire balcony. Not having the money it looked liked a simple DIY.  I was quite overwhelmed with the types of water sealant on the market and I figured I'd ask so I get the correct one.  Can someone recommend the correct sealant to get. Its less than 10 sq ft so I'm assuming a couple gallons?


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm curious.  Why would the HOA repair that part and not the rest?  Do your condo docs say that the balcony is yours to repair and maintain?
Why would they use a piece of OSB for decking. It will eventually rot regardless of what you seal it with.  What's below the wood and why was it repaired like that.
Frankly, from my perspective, that wood should of never been used.  I can see why he wanted to charge 1200 bucks to seal, because he thinks no one is watching.  I wouldn't want to be standing on it when it fails.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 3, 2014)

Adventech type flooring looks like OSB but I haven't seen any with lines on it for nailing. And I have never seen Adventech used on decks
I too think this is OSB and this is mickey mouse at best.
Even with a good plywood repair I would not go for any paint on product even if that's what you have now. It needs to be treated as a roof. Fibreglass or vinyl decking is what come to mind as that is all we see on solid covered decks now. The problem here is also anything should be run thru the scupper and up the walls behind the stucco for a few inches.
I don't understand why the HOH isn't picking up the whole tab, this is all part of the outside envalope.
And welcome to the site.


----------



## AZ_Eric (Dec 3, 2014)

nealtw said:


> Adventech type flooring looks like OSB but I haven't seen any with lines on it for nailing. And I have never seen Adventech used on decks
> I too think this is OSB and this is mickey mouse at best.
> Even with a good plywood repair I would not go for any paint on product even if that's what you have now. It needs to be treated as a roof. Fibreglass or vinyl decking is what come to mind as that is all we see on solid covered decks now. The problem here is also anything should be run thru the scupper and up the walls behind the stucco for a few inches.
> I don't understand why the HOH isn't picking up the whole tab, this is all part of the outside envalope.
> And welcome to the site.



HOAs are cheap and their reply was; their just responsible for the structural integrity.  anything on the walkable surface is my responsibility.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 3, 2014)

AZ_Eric said:


> HOAs are cheap and their reply was; their just responsible for the structural integrity.  anything on the walkable surface is my responsibility.



(structural integrity) the structure has no integrity if the roof or siding have a leak that is not repaired in a timely fashion. Your deck is not a drip thru made out of treated lumber, it is intended to be waterproof, there for it is a roof. dosn't matter if they like that idea, it is a roof that is there to  protect the structure under it.


----------



## beachguy005 (Dec 3, 2014)

Since it was structural repair, ask them for a copy of the construction permit because you want to have the repair checked by the local Building Inspector.


As for quoting you 600 bucks to seal it, he probably did it because he knew you wouldn't go for it, so when it rots out in a year he can blame your sealing job.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 3, 2014)

I found this and I guess in some cases, you would be paying for the whole repair.
I would still be reading the document really closely, things should make sense. If you do a crappy job and it leaks again, who pays next time.
http://communityassociations.net/ca...ins-who-pays-what-is-a-reasonable-allocation/


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 4, 2014)

I wonder why it needed repair directly under the scupper? Hmmm.
What surface covers the rest of your deck/patio? Looks like a concrete product from the pix. Did the contractor mount that board flush with the surface, because I would think you'll want to put something thick like self-leveling concrete over that board.


----------

